# Awesome Club Video, Decoys Dance to J Lo



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is a music video of some of our club members. Features dogs flying to "Aerials" by System of a Down and decoys dancing to "On the Floor" by Jennifer Lopez.

K9 Working Dogs meets in Grand Prairie, TX (Dallas) and is a multi-sport club for all breeds of dogs doing PSA (Protection Sports Association), Schutzhund, and Mondioring.

http://youtu.be/My-3t0BINq8


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

Looks like a really great club - everyone having a good time including the dogs - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

wow....nice video...except that guy almost got nailed at the 55 second mark......:lol:. mehn you guys have nice dogs and your training seems to be a lot of fun. I think khoi is a star at the club with blackie.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Do any of your decoys own a bite suit, jacket and PANTS? ;-)
Six decoys, 20 dogs and eight minutes of video and not ONE
leg dog?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It's a good thing that dog at the 55 second mark wasn't serious, someone would have gotten hurt. 

DFrost


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Do any of your decoys own a bite suit, jacket and PANTS? ;-)
> Six decoys, 20 dogs and eight minutes of video and not ONE
> leg dog?


luckily didnt see any leg, arm, stomach, chest, side, crotch, or back dogs either...

looks like fun though..


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brett is a lucky guy, that much is for sure...


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice looking dogs and club. Great video!!!


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

that was my dog that ran into him. they were just starting to work on teaching the dog to go round the blind. decoy didn't get dog fully committed and dog took a short-cut. My friend was taping and I was watching from the field. holding my breath as it happened. Brett did a good job of not tripping and falling and I watched as my dog looked up for a sleeve and didn't see one with clear aim - and, thankfully, didn't bite. Everyone saw it happen - one of those things.

guess we don't have any leg dogs, altho one guy is trying to start one as a puppy - and no, there are not 20 dogs, more like 9. Several were not there that day I filmed and we used to have some other more highly trained dogs but for various reasons they have dropped out. 

Khoi and Blackie are stars, for sure.

keep in mind it was near 100 degrees when we were training. dogs get fans and placed in shade and some people bring ice packs to lay in kennels. they keep a big ice chest and ice cold water w/ towells for decoys. I'm amazed we work that many scenarios in the heat 2x a week! that's why so many people wearing shorts ...

D


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Yeah no kidding I'm a lucky guy, I'm glad I stayed up and didn't fall or step on him. I thought for sure I was going to get bit.

Oh and Morris was a leg dog initially, but since teaching him the upper body he prefers to bite up there.


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

Luger appears to be a sleeve dog for now...unless you are trying to take it away from him 
I think he was as surprised as you were. he was saying oh shoot, too.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

what video... ??


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

this video
http://youtu.be/UsL4Oj97kCU


----------

